# New Spawn, Purple DT x Purple ST



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My last spawn with this male didn't go so well...they shredded each other so I'm waiting for him to heal..which is going well and almost complete. I'll start conditioning today and set up a spawning tank soon.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What beautiful rich purple color they have! I hope you get a good turn out of DT since that's my fav


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous pair!! I remember when purples were really hard to come by!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This line produces greens and purples as well as Mustard Gas and Pastel and Multicolors. I hope these guys give me some multis as well as purples. These guys were bred by Martinismommy...great fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love purple!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Spawn fail*

I'm doubting the true gender of this female. I think "she" is really he.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

She looks female to me....Males don't bar up like that..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with MIM, males would not get barring marks like that. Also if your not sure take a flashlight and shine it under "it's" belly and look for the egg spot.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

How long were they together in the spawn tank? Also, what did she/he act like?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're not together but I will try them next week. Anyway she's been flaring much like a male and I don't see an egg spot...that's what worries me.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

My females all flare like the big boys......Can you get a photo of her for me?

This is a female bred by me.....Most people think she is a male.....She can flare better than some of my show males lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> She looks female to me....Males don't bar up like that..


I have seen juvenile males bar up in submission to avoid a fight. Although it is not officially documented, most breeders know that female bettas are capable of changing sex. If they have bred, they will always be female. I recently talked to Leo Buss about this.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree Dragonlady.....Anything is possible......I'm saying female....I bred the girl and there was no doubt in my mind when I sent her she was a she......If she does turn male she better be a darn nice one lol

Here is one of my Best in Show females below....She made her own bubble nest, dropped her eggs and tended to the nest......Of course nothing hatched......She has 8 week old babies right now..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> My females all flare like the big boys......Can you get a photo of her for me?
> 
> This is a female bred by me.....Most people think she is a male.....She can flare better than some of my show males lol


 That's makes me hopeful. I'm just worried because I've had issues with "females" beofre. Like last year I had a gold "female"....two months later "she" spawned with a female and I got fry....I'm a miracle worker 

Maybe she'll fatten up during conditioning? I don't have my phone so no pics till morning


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Those are very nice sharp photos!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> My females all flare like the big boys......Can you get a photo of her for me?
> 
> This is a female bred by me.....Most people think she is a male.....She can flare better than some of my show males lol


 That's makes me hopeful. I'm just worried because I've had issues with "females" before. Like last year I had a gold "female"....two months later "she" spawned with a female and I got fry....I'm a miracle worker 

Maybe she'll fatten up during conditioning? I don't have my phone so no pics till morning


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I photograph most every detail.....I will eventually write a book hopefully with the help of some of the old time breeders.......

Mr Vamp, just conditioner her and try again......If she indeed is a male you'll have a credit with me for another girl.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

K thanks Karen! I have a PK girl right now who never showed her egg spot and now, 2 months later it's visible. It might be because she's new around here and is getting used to things.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that females who have not been bred can turn into males! Thanks for the info, Dragonlady!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Martinismommy said:


> I photograph most every detail.....I will eventually write a book hopefully with the help of some of the old time breeders.......
> 
> Mr Vamp, just conditioner her and try again......If she indeed is a male you'll have a credit with me for another girl.....


 
I think writing a book on bettas is a great idea! I would definitely buy a copy. 
I am so glad to see our breeding section growing. For a long time we didn't have anyone who could give good advice about breeding. Sure, people can get info from a book but I'd rather get info and advice from someone who has experience.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think writing a book on bettas is a great idea! I would definitely buy a copy.
> I am so glad to see our breeding section growing. For a long time we didn't have anyone who could give good advice about breeding. Sure, people can get info from a book but I'd rather get info and advice from someone who has experience.


 I remember when it was just me....boy it's great to have some help around here! Lol. :lol::lol::lol:

I love learning new things from all te other breeders too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I might not even breed this pair...she gets her stress stripes everytime she sees him :/


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw that's a shame. :[ They're both so pretty! <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I might not even breed this pair...she gets her stress stripes everytime she sees him :/


Isnt this a good thing?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Aw that's a shame. :[ They're both so pretty! <3


Well this female is bi polar! She likes him now :roll:



bettalover2033 said:


> Isnt this a good thing?


You want horizontal breeding bars. These are more "stress stripes".

I will continue to condition this pair...my almond leaves don't come in for a few weeks and by that time I'll have my replacement super red male so I'll do two spawns...got a new spawning tub today....just need the heater and I'm getting plants for Christmas.

If you want a reccomendation on an almond leaf seller I reccomend Amy in Bangkok...I paid an extra $6 and she gave me another 100 grams of leaves...she's pretty cheap on her Grade C leaves...$13 (shipping inluded) VS $65 for another sellers Grade A leaves.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well this female is bi polar! She likes him now :roll:
> 
> 
> You want horizontal breeding bars. These are more "stress stripes".
> ...


Oh i see i thought you mean she always gets breeding bars so i was sort of confused


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The female blew a big nest today but all she does is get stress stripes when she sees him. Might have to ask Karen for a new girl...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

She blew a nest? Oh my! She is a liberated woman lol.....I'll send you another female....E-mail me and we'll talk.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> She blew a nest? Oh my! She is a liberated woman lol.....I'll send you another female....E-mail me and we'll talk.....


 This is the 2nd time she's blown one...usually after a water change she blows small bubbles but this is the 2nd big one. Sh'es still looking stress stripish...I will be emailing you.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You are conditioning them, right? Try this; don't let the stressed female see a male during the whole conditioning process (1 - 2 weeks). Flare her to another female instead. Only let her see the male when your ready to breed them. This usually works for me. Good luck.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Not trying to sound stupid, but bettas can change genders???


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

indjo said:


> You are conditioning them, right? Try this; don't let the stressed female see a male during the whole conditioning process (1 - 2 weeks). Flare her to another female instead. Only let her see the male when your ready to breed them. This usually works for me. Good luck.


 I'll try that! 

Anyway I'll update later...I'm setting up a new spawn...blue dragon genos from the_K...again


----------

